

1 word in beta invite email subject reduces conversion by 14% - webwright
http://www.tonywright.com/2007/everything-is-linkbait/
Hey All-- thought any startup folks out there might find this interesting.  We're rolling out more and more RescueTime invites and I saw conversion on the invite email plummet on the most recent invite (with the only change being removing 1 word from the subject).
======
webwright
I should add that this word cost us 89 users directly (14% less people opened
the email, 91% of people who open the email convert to an account).

I don't yet have the volume of data to understand word of mouth virality, but
we see a big spike of signups every time we do a batch of invites, so losing 1
user costs us more than 1 user...

------
brk
I think it's hard to form a conclusion from a sample set of 1.

If you were to test this though, I do think your theory would hold mostly
true, at least to some extent.

SEO and other modern marketing "sciences" have shown us that minor changes in
text can lead to major changes in how people read/consume/value/react.

~~~
webwright
Well, we did two rounds of fairly big invites (500+ each time) with the
original language, and both hit that 65% number. The most recent (just a few
weeks after the previous invite round) was where we made the change (700
invitees). But yaw, I'm suspicious of any conclusions drawn from stats like
these. At the end of the day, all I could offer was my hypothesis. :-)

~~~
alex_c
Were they both sent at the same time of day / day of week?

------
staunch
Knowing the significance of good copy and subtle changes is invaluable. Almost
any site that hasn't put thought into their registration flow and copy could
be tweaked in a day and increase signups by 20%+. The same kind of thing
absolutely applies to email. Realizing this and making it a part of everything
you do is a _so_ valuable that it pains me when friends don't get it (but
brings me joy when competitors don't).

FYI: Tracking "opens" is inherently inaccurate. An invisible image "beacon"
won't automatically load on a great deal of mail readers.

~~~
webwright
Yaw, I shoulda mentioned the way CampaignMonitor tracks that... I amended the
post via the comments.

------
waleedka
If you were to post it on reddit, how about this ;)

Finally, the single most amazing tool that Ron Paul could use to be more
productive [pic]

~~~
nirs
Lets see how it goes :) <http://reddit.com/info/2z6fy/comments>

~~~
waleedka
LOL. I intended it as a joke, you know. In reality, though, a title like that
would probably get many readers to click, but once they realize that the title
is misleading, they'll down-vote it.

~~~
nirs
Interesting, out of 28 voters, 9 voted up :-)

------
byrneseyeview
It would have been very helpful to send half the emails with 'finally!' and
half without, at the same time.

Next beta, I guess...

~~~
webwright
Good idea! It hadn't occurred to take this as an opportunity to experiment
until the most recent batch yielded such interesting results. I'll definitely
A/B test next round and post the results. We've got several thousand more
people to invite (in blocks of 500-700) and 5-60 more signing up per day,
so.... Plenty of opportunity!

